

Everlane's Black Friday Fund - atian
https://www.everlane.com/black-friday?2014

======
radicalpenguin
Everlane has been doing some really interesting things with Snapchat. For
instance, they recently live posted the CEO's day and even some of a company-
wide board meeting. With notes.

